# Excalibur by HDM Prensado Oscuro Cigar Review - very respectable smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a good smoke, but really shines after about 6 months in the box. The construction is excellent. The flavors include a dark coco and coffe...

Read the full review here: Excalibur by HDM Prensado Oscuro Cigar Review - very respectable smoke


----------

